# New Tires and Wheels



## Jim (Oct 30, 2008)

Hey Guys,

I just wanted to say thanks for all the input on the wheels and tires. I wound up putting 15" Torq Thrust II's with 215/65's on the front and 255/60's on the back. 

I like the original Rally II's but just not enough bling for me.

I ordered KYB shocks all the way around and will get them on over the weekend.

I just love this stuff !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Jim:cheers


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

We all do, Jim! Have fun, and I think you did good on the wheel/tire/shock combo. Over the years, I've run the Torque Thrust wheels on GTO's, and I'm tellin' ya. they look great on ANY '60's car. I also like the Cragar SS wheels.....Check out the Monkeemobile....That's the "look" all right. None of this 22 inch ghetto wheel stuff for me...leave those rims for the guys with the falling-down-pants, ebonic vocabularies, and backwards hats. No doubt, Torque thrusts are cool!!


----------



## BobG (Dec 20, 2006)

geeteeohguy said:


> ... No doubt, Torque thrusts are cool!!


:agree

and good choice on the TT II'S... I've got them on my goat, and love the look.

Here's a pic, from the Indy GTO meet last month:


----------



## GTOsarge (Oct 9, 2007)

I love those wheels. Reminds me of the old school Americans from my HS days back in the early 70's. Great choice.


----------



## Jim (Oct 30, 2008)

I'll post some pics over the weekend.


----------

